# Identify Plants



## Akbk (9 mo ago)

Can someone please help me identify these 2 plants? Greatly appreciated.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Too small to see.


----------



## OceanMaster (9 mo ago)

1st image might be cuba or monte carlo which are carpetting plants
2nd looks a little like java fern but it probably isnt


I opened in a new tab and the image is bigger


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, I can zoom in on my iPad. Are these plants from seeds? Might be some hygrophilia species.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

They appear to be Glossostigma elatinoides and a Hygrophila species to me…

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akbk (9 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> Too small to see.


Pls open images in a new tab it will be more clear.


----------



## Akbk (9 mo ago)

Please open images in a new tab to have a better view.
The carpet was from seed, and the other emersed.
Both growing excellent no co2, no ferts, potting mix.
When started not even 30% coverage, now it has full coverage.


----------



## Akbk (9 mo ago)

Closer look if it helps.











This is an old image


----------



## Javadan3 (Mar 28, 2021)

I've hesitated to post because I know that there are aquatic plant experts on this list who know far more about plants than myself, but when I looked at the lower picture in the first post I saw what appear to be dark brown rhizomes with some hairy roots of the same color emanating from them. From that it seemed like it might be a type of java fern. The leaf in that picture also looked like it could be Java fern. The problem I saw with that, though, is that the rhizome is planted in the substrate, in which case it would rot. I thought, though, that because the substrate appears to be very large with wide spaces between it, that could allow the java fern, if it is such, to survive; creating a condition that is more like the java fern being on small rocks.

Now, though, with the second picture posted, the plants in the lower picture do not look like java fern because they have green stems and not brown rhizomes.

Now I ask if any of you know what's going on here with the plants in the lower picture. I've never seen a plant stem change like that from green to brown and still be alive and growing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

2nd is a _Staurogyne_. Maybe _S. repens_. Tough to say for sure.


----------



## Akbk (9 mo ago)

Cavan Allen said:


> 2nd is a _Staurogyne_. Maybe _S. repens_. Tough to say for sure.


Yes now that you say it I remember this name. It must be S.Repens only.
Thank you very much for the help.


----------

